# Milan: pronto ricorso al TAS per sentenza Uefa.



## admin (14 Dicembre 2018)

Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan ricorrerà al TAS contro la sentenza emessa poco fa dalla Uefa.

---------

Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.

*Il comunicato integrale:

"La camera arbitrale dell'Organo UEFA di Controllo Finanziario dei Club (CFCB) ha preso la decisione sul caso AC Milan dopo la sentenza del Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS 2018/A/5808, AC Milan contro UEFA). Il TAS aveva deferito la questione alla CFCB affinché imponesse una misura disciplinare adeguata per la violazione delle regole sulle licenze per club e sul fair play finanziario UEFA, con particolare riferimento al pareggio di bilancio.

Di conseguenza, se il club non dovesse rispettare il pareggio di bilancio al 30 giugno 2021, sarà escluso dalla partecipazione alla successiva competizione UEFA alla quale dovesse qualificarsi nel corso delle due stagioni successive, 2022/23 e 2023/24. Al club verranno anche trattenuti 12 milioni di euro di profitti della UEFA Europa League 2018/19. Inoltre, non potrà registrare più di 21 giocatori per le competizioni UEFA 2019/20 e 2020/21.

Contro questa sentenza, la società può presentare ricorso al Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport, come previsto dall'articolo 34(2) delle Norme procedurali dell'Organo UEFA di Controllo Finanziario dei Club e dagli articoli 62 e 63 degli Statuti UEFA".*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Dicembre 2018)

Può andare ancora meglio di cosi? Onestamente mi sarei accontentato


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan ricorrerà al TAS contro la sentenza emessa poco fa dalla Uefa.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...



Ma... perchè??


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Crepo


----------



## 7vinte (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ci è andata di lusso altro che


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2018)

Un po' di tempo in più per crearsi alibi sul mercato. Galliani docet.


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' di tempo in più per crearsi alibi sul mercato. Galliani docet.



.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' di tempo in più per crearsi alibi sul mercato. Galliani docet.



Ci ho pensato subito pensando al ricordo al TAS.

Sarò sospettoso io ma anni ed anni di scuse su robe simili mi hanno abituato a drizzare subito le orecchie.


----------



## sunburn (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Può andare ancora meglio di cosi? Onestamente mi sarei accontentato



Stai minimizzando la sanzione. Pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 non vuole dire che possiamo spendere e spandere per due anni. 
Ci aspettano due anni e mezzo di vacche ancor più magre di ora, è bene iniziare a prenderne coscienza.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (14 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stai minimizzando la sanzione. Pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 non vuole dire che possiamo spendere e spandere per due anni.
> Ci aspettano due anni e mezzo di vacche ancor più magre di ora, è bene iniziare a prenderne coscienza.



Sei stato perfetto!Infatti io non capisco l'euforia nell'altro topic: siamo una squadra che nell'ultimo triennio targato Berlusconi chiudeva il bilancio ad una media di -80 mln, e quello scorso lo abbiamo chiuso a -130; questo qui in corso, considerando Paqueta e qualcun altro che dovrà per forza arrivare a gennaio, le spese generali che NON sono diminuite, ed i riscatti di Higuain e Kessie a fine anno, lo chiuderemo con un altro passivo attorno a quota -89/-90.....ed il tutto per mantenere una rosa discreta ma niente più, che si barcamena tra il quarto ed il sesto posto in campionato. Non capisco come si possa, partendo da questi numeri di bilancio catastrofici, coniugare una rinascita tecnica con un obbligo di bilancio a zero in soli due anni. Urge proprio questo ricorso secondo me, poi magari ci sfanculano, però proviamoci lo stesso....fosse anche solo per rompergli i coglìoni dopo la porcheria di ieri sera.


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Sei stato perfetto!Infatti io non capisco l'euforia nell'altro topic: siamo una squadra che nell'ultimo triennio targato Berlusconi chiudeva il bilancio ad una media di -80 mln, e quello scorso lo abbiamo chiuso a -130; questo qui in corso, considerando Paqueta e qualcun altro che dovrà per forza arrivare a gennaio, le spese generali che NON sono diminuite, ed i riscatti di Higuain e Kessie a fine anno, lo chiuderemo con un altro passivo attorno a quota -89/-90.....ed il tutto per mantenere una rosa discreta ma niente più, che si barcamena tra il quarto ed il sesto posto in campionato. Non capisco come si possa, partendo da questi numeri di bilancio catastrofici, coniugare una rinascita tecnica con un obbligo di bilancio a zero in soli due anni. Urge proprio questo ricorso secondo me, poi magari ci sfanculano, però proviamoci lo stesso....fosse anche solo per rompergli i coglìoni dopo la porcheria di ieri sera.



Il ricorso si farà perchè se non raggiungiamo il pareggio di bilancio siamo automaticamente fuori dalle competizione europee e sarebbe ridicolo. Per il resto il break even è una condizione obbligatoria per tutti ormai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan ricorrerà al TAS contro la sentenza emessa poco fa dalla Uefa.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...



Aspetto commento da chi ne sa più di me. Non capisco come sia possibile andare in pareggio di bilancio in 2 anni con un passivo annuo di 100 milioni. 

O vendi o riduci rosa e stipendi, praticamente ti ammazzano.


----------



## MassimoRE (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ma fino al 2021 i bilanci possono anche essere in passivo, oppure bisognerà rispettare una certa media come hanno fatto Inter e Roma?


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetto commento da chi ne sa più di me. Non capisco come sia possibile andare in pareggio di bilancio in 2 anni con un passivo annuo di 100 milioni.
> 
> O vendi o riduci rosa e stipendi, praticamente ti ammazzano.


C'è anche la componente ricavi eh... Solo andando in CL aumenterebbero di 50 M per non parlare del fatto che si può fare molto di più a livello di sponsor. Poi noi paghiamo dei giocatori che non aiutano la squadra in alcun modo cifre folli ( Borini , Montolivo , Mauri , Bertolacci , Calha, Reina , il fratello di Dollarumma ).


MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ma fino al 2021 i bilanci possono anche essere in passivo, oppure bisognerà rispettare una certa media come hanno fatto Inter e Roma?



Nessuna media o paletto intermedio.


----------



## Goro (14 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## MarcoG (14 Dicembre 2018)

Io devo ancora capire come il psg possa spendere 400 milioni ed andare in pareggio di bilancio e cosi altei dieci club almeno. Questa storia va raggirata e confido che elliott si sappia muoversi come si deve. Tra l'altro, o si sfora o si resta dove siamo. Il pareggio è solo un modo per mantenere uno status quo, va contro qualsiasi principio economico, eliminando l'investimento, limitandolo a 3 anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' di tempo in più per crearsi alibi sul mercato. Galliani docet.



La prima cosa a cui ho pensato.


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stai minimizzando la sanzione. Pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 non vuole dire che possiamo spendere e spandere per due anni.
> Ci aspettano due anni e mezzo di vacche ancor più magre di ora, è bene iniziare a prenderne coscienza.



infatti si fa ricorso per evitare l'esclusione alle coppe. Io rimango comunque col sospetto che con la scusa del ricorso non investiranno neanche a gennaio.


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2018)

Vendiamo Borini alla Samp a 100 milioni e Bertolacci al Genoa per 80 ed in cu al pareggio.


----------



## mabadi (14 Dicembre 2018)

di fatto ci hanno escluso quest'anno dalle coppe e si sono presi 12mln


----------



## MarcoG (14 Dicembre 2018)

Non ha senso il ricorso, che vuol dire che non è fondato secondo me, ma Elliott non è solita mollare, quindi può essere vero. Non mi dispiace l'idea di avere comunque qualcuno che sa difendersi ovunque.


----------



## sunburn (14 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> infatti si fa ricorso per evitare l'esclusione alle coppe. Io rimango comunque col sospetto che con la scusa del ricorso non investiranno neanche a gennaio.



Non sarà una scusa, ma una necessità. Guarda che il bilancio in pari non ce l'ha neanche la Juventus nonostante vinca da sette anni, abbia lo stadio e abbia fatto due finali di Champions, tra l'altro con maggiori introiti dovuti all'assenza delle altre italiane. 
Noi partiamo già da un profondo rosso e abbiamo già un monte-ingaggi altissimo. Arrivare al pareggio nel 2021 per noi significa smobilitare ulteriormente.


----------



## Manue (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Sei stato perfetto!Infatti io non capisco l'euforia nell'altro topic: siamo una squadra che nell'ultimo triennio targato Berlusconi chiudeva il bilancio ad una media di -80 mln, e quello scorso lo abbiamo chiuso a -130; questo qui in corso, considerando Paqueta e qualcun altro che dovrà per forza arrivare a gennaio, le spese generali che NON sono diminuite, ed i riscatti di Higuain e Kessie a fine anno, lo chiuderemo con un altro passivo attorno a quota -89/-90.....ed il tutto per mantenere una rosa discreta ma niente più, che si barcamena tra il quarto ed il sesto posto in campionato. Non capisco come si possa, partendo da questi numeri di bilancio catastrofici, coniugare una rinascita tecnica con un obbligo di bilancio a zero in soli due anni. Urge proprio questo ricorso secondo me, poi magari ci sfanculano, però proviamoci lo stesso....fosse anche solo per rompergli i coglìoni dopo la porcheria di ieri sera.



La sanziona è chiara in 3 pt:
1. multa 12 milioni già pagata poiché sono stati trattenuti i premi finquì maturati
2. limitazione rosa a 21 giocatori per le competizioni Uefa
3. pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021

Nei fatti, l'unica sanzione è la limitazione rosa, che però puoi ben gestire al netto di infortuni o altro.

Il pareggio di bilancio non possiamo considerarlo una sanzione, poiché tutte le società dovrebbero rispettarlo, fondamentalmente si tratta di un reminder, nulla di più. Ganzidis è stato assunto anche per far quadra il bilancio.

Ora, il ricorso va bene giusto per rompere le scatole, 
ma non puoi escluderti dal pareggio di bilancio, quello dovrà esserci... 

Quando si scrive che non possiamo spendere e spandere, bisogna essere consapevoli che non è causa verdetto Uefa, 
ma è causa della mancanza di ricavi, fatturato... 

Ieri o oggi non cambia niente, questo si sa da quando hanno instaurato il FFP, mai rispettato dalla precedente gestione...


----------



## LadyRoss (14 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non ha senso il ricorso, che vuol dire che non è fondato secondo me, ma Elliott non è solita mollare, quindi può essere vero. Non mi dispiace l'idea di avere comunque qualcuno che sa difendersi ovunque.



a torto o a ragione questa proprietà non molla un centimetro....
se anche i giocatori ragionassero cosi'......


----------



## Jazzy R&B (14 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Il ricorso si farà perchè se non raggiungiamo il pareggio di bilancio siamo automaticamente fuori dalle competizione europee e sarebbe ridicolo. Per il resto il break even è una condizione obbligatoria per tutti ormai.



Cioè se vincessimo il ricorso l'unica cosa a cambiare sarebbe la non automatica esclusione dalle Coppe??? Vorrebbe solo dire che l'esclusione dalle coppe anzichè essere automatica "da contratto", sarebbe discussa a Nyon?Ma che cavolo di ricorso è? Io intendo che nel ricorso ci dobbiamo assolutamente far levare l'obbligo di pareggio entro il 2021, non il cancellare e ridiscutere quella che sarebbe l'eventuale sanzione! Come ho scritto sopra siamo un mostro che produce una media di -80 mln l'anno quando va bene, per riuscire a centrare il break even in soli 2 anni e mezzo dovremmo fare mercati stile Sampdoria e Torino, altro che rinascere!


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Il problema principale è trovare 21 giocatori decenti da mettere in lista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non ha senso il ricorso, che vuol dire che non è fondato secondo me, *ma Elliott non è solita mollare*, quindi può essere vero. Non mi dispiace l'idea di avere comunque qualcuno che sa difendersi ovunque.



Giusta osservazione, il passato dice questo. Cause su cause e le hanno praticamente sempre vinte.
Però devono anche capire che stanno gestendo una squadra di calcio, ed è una novità anche per loro. 
C'è il campo da considerare, e vanno ottenuti risultati sportivi. Non si tratta solo di avvocati o soldi, come per aziende o stati.


----------



## Manue (14 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non sarà una scusa, ma una necessità. Guarda che il bilancio in pari non ce l'ha neanche la Juventus nonostante vinca da sette anni, abbia lo stadio e abbia fatto due finali di Champions, tra l'altro con maggiori introiti dovuti all'assenza delle altre italiane.
> Noi partiamo già da un profondo rosso e abbiamo già un monte-ingaggi altissimo. Arrivare al pareggio nel 2021 per noi significa smobilitare ulteriormente.



L'ultimo l'ha chiuso in passivo, e il prossimo sarà un passivo ancor peggiore...
il bilancio Juve è disponibile al pubblico


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non sarà una scusa, ma una necessità. Guarda che il bilancio in pari non ce l'ha neanche la Juventus nonostante vinca da sette anni, abbia lo stadio e abbia fatto due finali di Champions, tra l'altro con maggiori introiti dovuti all'assenza delle altre italiane.
> Noi partiamo già da un profondo rosso e abbiamo già un monte-ingaggi altissimo. Arrivare al pareggio nel 2021 per noi significa smobilitare ulteriormente.



Una proprietà che ha ambizioni reali e non presunte, ora fa ricorso e a gennaio investe tanto per raggiungere questi obiettivi minimi:

2018/19: 4° posto qualificazione Champions
2019/20: lotta scudetto e quarti di finale Champions
2020/21: scudetto e finale Champions

In tal modo può essere certa di ricevere molte entrate dai diritti tv, dalla partecipazione Champions e dal marketing. Se poi fosse necessario, nel momento cruciale si può privare di quei giocatori dalla cui cessione si arriverebbe al pareggio di bilancio (ma solo se dal ricorso non si riuscisse a rimuovere la penale della squalifica dalle coppe).

Lo devono fare ora. Ora o mai più. 
Sprecare il mercato di gennaio e il quarto posto comprometterebbe tutto.


----------



## Goro (14 Dicembre 2018)

Mi sembra una missione molto complicata, in pratica dovremmo azzerare in due anni un passivo di circa 100 milioni:

- servirebbe l'ingresso in Champions obbligatoriamente per portare un +50
- aumentare sponsor al massimo fino al 30% del fatturato, quindi un +40/50 circa
- tagliare il monte stipendi di almeno 30 milioni

A quel punto con la rimanenza tenere il saldo a 0 tra entrate/uscite di cartellini e stipendi e in caso di mancata Europa (probabile avendo le mani legatissime) fare plusvalenze a perdita, continuamente


----------



## Manue (14 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Io devo ancora capire come il psg possa spendere 400 milioni ed andare in pareggio di bilancio e cosi altei dieci club almeno. Questa storia va raggirata e confido che elliott si sappia muoversi come si deve. Tra l'altro, o si sfora o si resta dove siamo. Il pareggio è solo un modo per mantenere uno status quo, va contro qualsiasi principio economico, eliminando l'investimento, limitandolo a 3 anni



Così:








E mettici che l'acquisto di Neymar non è pesato sul bilancio, poiché il Fondo Qatar si era comprato il suo cartellino


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una missione molto complicata, in pratica dovremmo azzerare in due anni un passivo di circa 100 milioni:
> 
> - servirebbe l'ingresso in Champions obbligatoriamente per portare un +50
> - aumentare sponsor al massimo fino al 30% del fatturato, quindi un +40/50 circa
> ...



Plusvalenze plusvalenze plusvalenze,anche farlocche come Inter e Roma.


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Anni di fake news sul debito pubblico e sulla spending review vi hanno fatto il lavaggio cervello vedo. Il pareggio di bilancio lo raggiungi INVESTENDO bene non disintevestendo. Acquistando e cedendo i giocatori giusti si può contemporaneamente abbassare monte ingaggi e raggiungere risultati sportivi che a loro volta porteranno altri introiti che a loro volta permetteranno di accordarsi con giocatori migliori.

Il Milan come squadra ha un potenziale enorme inespresso.


----------



## Salina (14 Dicembre 2018)

Hai 2strade,o ti entrano montagne di soldi da sponsor,o vendi I pezzi migliori sopra I trenta o vicini ai 30 anni,investi su tanti giovani,e preghi che tutto vada bene


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Plusvalenze plusvalenze plusvalenze,anche farlocche come Inter e Roma.



e anche sponsor coi quali certi soldi possono fare giri immensi che


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan ricorrerà al TAS contro la sentenza emessa poco fa dalla Uefa.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


Se non torniamo forti anche a livello politico siamo nei guai... ogni sentenza è un ricatto. C’è molto da lavorare, su tutti i fronti. In ogni caso Elliott non si azzardasse a tirare i remi in barca nel mercato di gennaio. È il momento di fare la voce grossa e tirare fuori gli attributi. Poi voglio vedere se con un paio di nomi del livello di Neymar e Hazard avranno il coraggio di buttarci fuori dalle coppe nel 2021. Per uscirne dobbiamo dimostrare di essere più forti di questi quattro cialtroni della UEFA.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (14 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una missione molto complicata, in pratica dovremmo azzerare in due anni un passivo di circa 100 milioni:
> 
> - servirebbe l'ingresso in Champions obbligatoriamente per portare un +50
> - aumentare sponsor al massimo fino al 30% del fatturato, quindi un +40/50 circa
> ...



E' quello che sto cercando di far capire....l'obbligo di bilancio a zero entro il 2021, per come siamo messi e per le necessità tecniche che abbiamo è un autentico cappio al collo, altro che sentenza favorevole! E' su quel tasto che bisogna battere nel ricorso al TAS!Almeno per posticiparlo di un anno, oppure contrattare un passivo massimo di -30 anzichè bilancio a zero nel 2021....diversamente saranno acidi e amari c*zzi.Ma molto amari.


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il problema principale è trovare 21 giocatori decenti da mettere in lista



In effetti. Inizierei dal cercare 10 titolari da schierare


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ma si intende pareggio di bilancio nel triennio o solo l'ultimo anno?

Se fosse nel triennio dovremmo liberarci subito degli ingaggi più alti (Higuain e Donnarumma) e sperare di azzerare qualche giovane... sarebbe sulla carta un ulteriore ridimensionamento.
Se invece fosse solo l'ultimo anno allora la strategia sarebbe opposta e cioè entrare a tutti i costi subito in Champions e cercare di rimanerci costantemente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una proprietà che ha ambizioni reali e non presunte, ora fa ricorso e a gennaio investe tanto per raggiungere questi obiettivi minimi:
> *2018/19: 4° posto qualificazione Champions
> 2019/20: lotta scudetto e quarti di finale Champions
> 2020/21: scudetto e finale Champions*



Fantascienza, impossibile anche solo pensarlo. Arriviamo dalle macerie Berlusconiane e dai disastri Cinesi ci vorranno almeno altri 6/7 anni per tornare competitivi in Europa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Altri ricavi " del tipo ? al di la delle sponsorizzazioni ?


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una missione molto complicata, in pratica dovremmo azzerare in due anni un passivo di circa 100 milioni:
> 
> - servirebbe l'ingresso in Champions obbligatoriamente per portare un +50
> - aumentare sponsor al massimo fino al 30% del fatturato, quindi un +40/50 circa
> ...



Sono della stessa idea, altro che Fabregas, Godin, Neymar, ecc... 

Per raggiungere il pareggio tra tre anni Milanello dovrà avere la porta girevole, venderne se ci sono 3-5 giocatori che portano grosse plusvalenze e sostituirli con giovanissimi che alla peggio non si svalutano ma molto meglio se raddoppiano il prezzo del cartellino, e questo ogni anno, quello che fa la Roma in pratica.

C'è da sperare di azzeccare la maggior parte degli acquisti e qualificarsi sempre alla Champions perchè è un attimo scivolare, poi a giugno 2021 devi vendere pure il magazziniere se accade


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stai minimizzando la sanzione. Pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 non vuole dire che possiamo spendere e spandere per due anni.
> Ci aspettano due anni e mezzo di vacche ancor più magre di ora, è bene iniziare a prenderne coscienza.


Non sono d'accordo. Se spendiamo 200 mln all'anno per i prossimi 2 anni al terzo ci arrivi al pareggio. 
Ma bisogna spendere per bene... Ammortizzare (e quindi avere bilanci mostruosi in questi anni) è poi cedere facendo plusvalenze. Occasione unica. Irripetibile. 
Ma se non spendiamo ora è finita


----------



## jacky (14 Dicembre 2018)

Pronto il ricorso? Ovviamente, società attiva solo fuori dal campo. Quello che succede nel rettangolo di gioco non frega niente a nessuno.
Un Milan-Chelsea nel prossimo turno avrebbe portato 6 milioni d'incasso e 4 milioni dall'Uefa. Più sponsor e TV.
Ma è meglio rosicchiare 1-2 milioni dalle multe che puntare a farne 10 giocando gare e facendo sport.


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fantascienza, impossibile anche solo pensarlo. Arriviamo dalle macerie Berlusconiane e dai disastri Cinesi ci vorranno almeno altri 6/7 anni per tornare competitivi in Europa.



Personalmente mi aspetto poca roba dal mercato di gennaio, il che vorrebbe dire tracciare una linea di altre due/tre stagioni complicate.

Ma se i proclami estivi non erano parole a vuoto, quello è il programma (per quanto ai limiti della fantascienza) a cui si devono attenere.


----------



## Manue (14 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> "Altri ricavi " del tipo ? al di la delle sponsorizzazioni ?



No no, questi sono proprio soldi da sponsorizzazioni...
tra i quali un accordo con il Qatar per promuovere il turismo ecc ecc...


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan ricorrerà al TAS contro la sentenza emessa poco fa dalla Uefa.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...



Poche storie, a meno di non ricorrere alle gherminelle degli arabi e dell'Inter (sponsors fittizi, plusvalenze fantasiose ), l'unico modo per far combaciare rilancio tecnico e austerità finanziaria è investire pesantemente sul tecnico, e creare uno STILE unico, moderno e duraturo. Come hanno fatto Dortmund e Atletico anni fa, e quelle due stavano persino peggio di noi a livello economico.

Investire su un tecnico carismatico e moderno, incassare plusvalenze con giocatori comunque sostituibili (Suso, in primis), puntare tutto, assolutamente tutto sul gioco e sulla mentalità, prima che su giocatori costosi.

Sono Gazidis, Leo e Maldini in grado di implementare un simile piano? Ne dubito, visto che a causa della loto codardia andiamo in giro con un pescivendolo in panchina, il che ci costerà molto probabilmente la zona Champions e decine di milioni di euro a bilancio...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2018)

Basterebbe liquidare i Donnarumma per sistemare di un sacco il bilancio. Un 40 milioni dalla cessione e altri 16 l'anno risparmiati per l'ingaggio tra lui e il fratello.

Reina titolare per un paio di anni al massimo e plizzarri secondo. Il problema è il solito, chi cavolo se lo compra donnarumma con quell'ingaggio? Miracessi ci ha distrutto per i prossimi anni


----------



## Davidoff (14 Dicembre 2018)

Due anni e mezzo per arrivare al pareggio, vedo solo due scenari possibili:

1) si investe in modo pesante e deciso a gennaio per essere certi di arrivare al benedetto quarto posto e iniziare da subito ad aumentare ricavi, visibilità, valore del brand, sponsor ecc..Player trading limitato e funzionale al lento miglioramento di un gruppo stabile.

2) si venderanno pure le mutande e rifaranno la squadra per l'ennesima volta, puntando su giovani dallo stipendio basso per dimezzare i costi. Salto nel buio totale, gruppo da ricostruire, mesi febbrili di preghiera sperando di avere a fine anno quelle 2-3 plusvalenze per sistemare i conti.

Chiunque abbia un minimo di capacità di ragionamento e buon senso capisce che bisogna investire ora, per evitare che le cose precipitino in seguito. Bisogna evitare un Ibra-Thiago bis, tenere i pochi buoni che abbiamo e puntare a rinforzare la squadra dove è carente. Dobbiamo arrivare quarti e assicurarci nel mercato estivo di restare superiori alle romane, è l'unico modo per non ricominciare da zero per l'ennesimo volta. Smantellando la rosa e prendendo solo giovani da rivendere torneremo a vedere qualche risultato sportivo decente fra 15 anni.


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ti sto ricorso non ne parla praticamente nessuno a parte Sportmediaset.


----------



## Goro (14 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Due anni e mezzo per arrivare al pareggio, vedo solo due scenari possibili:
> 
> 1) si investe in modo pesante e deciso a gennaio per essere certi di arrivare al benedetto quarto posto e iniziare da subito ad aumentare ricavi, visibilità, valore del brand, sponsor ecc..Player trading limitato e funzionale al lento miglioramento di un gruppo stabile.
> 
> ...



Ci stavo riflettendo e sono giunto alla stessa conclusione: a gennaio o si fa l'ennesimo all-in degli ultimi anni per avere la certezza di arrivare quarti in qualsiasi modo (senza per forza spendere troppi milioni ma con furbizia) rischiando però veramente moltissimo, o si inizia subito l'austerity e ci vediamo tra tot. anni ridimensionati ancora e ancora. Spero in qualsiasi modo venga raggiunto questo obiettivo sennò finisce tutto al ribasso: cessioni, sponsor ecc.
Poi chiaramente a giugno si dovrebbe comunque vendere almeno i Donnarumma o Suso e probabilmente non riscattare Higuain e/o Bakayoko e nel contempo aumentare gli sponsor e iniziare il giro tortuoso di player-trading, però senza quella base economica finisce male male.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Poche storie, a meno di non ricorrere alle gherminelle degli arabi e dell'Inter (sponsors fittizi, plusvalenze fantasiose ), l'unico modo per far combaciare rilancio tecnico e austerità finanziaria è investire pesantemente sul tecnico, e creare uno STILE unico, moderno e duraturo. Come hanno fatto Dortmund e Atletico anni fa, e quelle due stavano persino peggio di noi a livello economico.
> 
> Investire su un tecnico carismatico e moderno, incassare plusvalenze con giocatori comunque sostituibili (Suso, in primis), puntare tutto, assolutamente tutto sul gioco e sulla mentalità, prima che su giocatori costosi.
> 
> Sono Gazidis, Leo e Maldini in grado di implementare un simile piano? Ne dubito, visto che a causa della loto codardia andiamo in giro con un pescivendolo in panchina, il che ci costerà molto probabilmente la zona Champions e decine di milioni di euro a bilancio...



Il sistema Inter con i primavera purtroppo non si può fare, Mirabelli ha lasciato macerie anche lì, i due buoni si svincoleranno a giugno, degli altri chi viene a offrire milioni per averli?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> No no, questi sono proprio soldi da sponsorizzazioni...
> tra i quali un accordo con il Qatar per promuovere il turismo ecc ecc...



va beh ma allora vale tutto. Domani Elliot chiude un contratto da 200 milioni con la TIM Italia ( di proprietà di Elliot ) e sistemiamo i conti. 

Non c'era una norma per cui le società non potevano sponsorizzare piu del 30% com'era ?


----------



## Manue (14 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> va beh ma allora vale tutto. Domani Elliot chiude un contratto da 200 milioni con la TIM Italia ( di proprietà di Elliot ) e sistemiamo i conti.
> 
> Non c'era una norma per cui le società non potevano sponsorizzare piu del 30% com'era ?



Nessun limite percentuale nel caso di sponsor, la cosa che impone la Uefa è il "fair value", ossia un valore di mercato equo.

Nella dettaglio,
la Uefa fa valutare ad un organo terzo il valore di una transazione, di un accordo di sponsor, ecc ecc... quest'organo stabilisce se è tutto ok, oppure si tratta di una cifra gonfiata.
Se gonfiata, si attua tutto un meccanismo di analisi che non si sa bene a cosa porti, dato che il Psg è ancora in fase di verifica....
era successo per l'affare Neymar.


----------



## Giek (14 Dicembre 2018)

Esistono mille modi per aggirare il FPF e i paletti UEFA. Elliott lo sa bene e lo sappiamo bene noi. La sentenza di oggi non dice nulla riguardo alle intenzioni di Elliott, saranno il mercato di gennaio e di luglio a chiarire finalmente se c’e volontà o meno di investire.
Li aspetto al varco


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2018)

Il ricorso è per i 12 mln dopo il furto di ieri sera? Scherzi a parte, ci hanno bastonato, non so come non ve ne rendiate conto.


----------



## Casnop (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan ricorrerà al TAS contro la sentenza emessa poco fa dalla Uefa.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...



Decisione modulata sulle sopravvenienze di bilancio del club, e sul piano industriale presentato dall'azionista a corredo della sua istanza di Voluntary Agreement. Ne esce un ibrido tra un Settlement Agreement ed un Voluntary Agreement, in violazione secca del principio di legalità, che da un lato esclude, agli effetti del Voluntary Agreement, la sanzione per il periodo pregresso, che qui c'è (multa unitamente a limitazioni della rosa), e dall'altro prescrive, agli effetti del Settlement Agreement, la violazione della regola del contenimento della perdita aggregata triennale di bilancio nei limiti dei 30 milioni di euro, che qui manca del tutto, essendo previsto il break even puro a consuntivo di un periodo triennale, con sanzione predisposta (la squalifica per un anno dalle Coppe), essa sì sproporzionata rispetto alla entità effettiva della violazione a consuntivo, presumibilmente esiziale in un ciclo triennale che il Milan condurrebbe secondo criteri prudenziali e virtuosi. Motivi di impugnazione, che rendano la decisione modificabile dinanzi al TAS-CAS di Losanna, ve ne sono, dunque. Si legge nel dispositivo il desiderio del CFBC di riprendersi una potestà punitiva che il Tribunale di Losanna ha messo in seria discussione, con la decisione del 20 luglio scorso. Si tratta tuttavia di comprendere la convenienza di un contenzioso permanente con la Uefa, da parte di Elliott. Valutazione di politica e di diplomazia sportiva, e di analisi realistica dei propri numeri, ora favorevoli, dopo molti anni, con una PFN sostanzialmente azzerata sulla componente tossica del debito finanziario, ed una aspettativa di espansione dei ricavi sulla base di nuove politiche commerciali che l'azionista ed il nuovo management intendono sviluppare e che, ripetiamo, sono certamente nel piano industriale presentato a Nyon all'atto della domanda di VA. Paradossalmente, i termini iugulatori che oggi la Uefa ha dato al Milan per il suo risanamento economico, dopo quello finanziario già realizzato nei mesi scorsi, potrebbero essere un segno della credibilità di quel piano e della non irrealistica previsione di una sua realizzazione nel breve termine. Certo, tutto questo deve poi essere vagliato alla luce di un interesse del club a non deprimere investimenti già programamti sul piano sportivo, che rimangono il tramite necessario per azionare definitivamente la leva dei ricavi. Vediamo cosa decideranno di fare Singer e Gazidis, e le carte che hanno effettivamente in mano.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Dicembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Decisione modulata sulle sopravvenienze di bilancio del club, e sul piano industriale presentato dall'azionista a corredo della sua istanza di Voluntary Agreement. Ne esce un ibrido tra un Settlement Agreement ed un Voluntary Agreement, in violazione secca del principio di legalità, che da un lato esclude, agli effetti del Voluntary Agreement, la sanzione per il periodo pregresso, che qui c'è (multa unitamente a limitazioni della rosa), e dall'altro prescrive, agli effetti del Settlement Agreement, la violazione della regola del contenimento della perdita aggregata triennale di bilancio nei limiti dei 30 milioni di euro, che qui manca del tutto, essendo previsto il break even puro a consuntivo di un periodo triennale, con sanzione predisposta (la squalifica per un anno dalle Coppe), essa sì sproporzionata rispetto alla entità effettiva della violazione a consuntivo, presumibilmente esiziale in un ciclo triennale che il Milan condurrebbe secondo criteri prudenziali e virtuosi. Motivi di impugnazione, che rendano la decisione modificabile dinanzi al TAS-CAS di Losanna, ve ne sono, dunque. Si legge nel dispositivo il desiderio del CFBC di riprendersi una potestà punitiva che il Tribunale di Losanna ha messo in seria discussione, con la decisione del 20 luglio scorso. Si tratta tuttavia di comprendere la convenienza di un contenzioso permanente con la Uefa, da parte di Elliott. Valutazione di politica e di diplomazia sportiva, e di analisi realistica dei propri numeri, ora favorevoli, dopo molti anni, con una PFN sostanzialmente azzerata sulla componente tossica del debito finanziario, ed una aspettativa di espansione dei ricavi sulla base di nuove politiche commerciali che l'azionista ed il nuovo management intendono sviluppare e che, ripetiamo, sono certamente nel piano industriale presentato a Nyon all'atto della domanda di VA. Paradossalmente, i termini iugulatori che oggi la Uefa ha dato al Milan per il suo risanamento economico, dopo quello finanziario già realizzato nei mesi scorsi, potrebbero essere un segno della credibilità di quel piano e della non irrealistica previsione di una sua realizzazione nel breve termine. Certo, tutto questo deve poi essere vagliato alla luce di un interesse del club a non deprimere investimenti già programamti sul piano spostivo, che rimangono il tramite necessario per azionare definitivamente la leva dei ricavi. Vediamo cosa decideranno di fare Singer e Gazidis, e le carte che hanno effettivamente in mano.



fammi capire bene, quindi è un pareggio del bilancio triennale. però rispetto a roma e inter abbiamo un pro e due contro. il pro è che non ci sono i paletti intermedi, i contro è che qui deve essere un pareggio puro senza la possibilità di fare -30 e che è già stata stabilita una sanzione pesante (esclusione dalle coppe). poi vabbè la limitazione della rosa solo numerica (senza esclusione dei nuovi acquisti come l'inter). tutto giusto quello che ho capito? quindi per fare un esempio pratico e semplicistico, questa estate potremmo investire teoricamente anche 500 milioni di euro, comprare 8 giocatori da 60 milioni max 25enni e poi rientrare di tutto vendendoli (magari a qualcosa in più) entro due anni?

ps. la mancanza dei paletti intermedi è veramente una svolta clamorosamente positiva (sempre che abbia capito bene)


----------



## Giek (14 Dicembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> fammi capire bene, quindi è un pareggio del bilancio triennale. però rispetto a roma e inter abbiamo un pro e due contro. il pro è che non ci sono i paletti intermedi, i contro è che qui deve essere un pareggio puro senza la possibilità di fare -30 e che è già stata stabilita una sanzione pesante (esclusione dalle coppe). poi vabbè la limitazione della rosa solo numerica (senza esclusione dei nuovi acquisti come l'inter). tutto giusto quello che ho capito? quindi per fare un esempio pratico e semplicistico, questa estate potremmo investire teoricamente anche 500 milioni di euro, comprare 8 giocatori da 60 milioni max 25enni e poi rientrare di tutto vendendoli (magari a qualcosa in più) entro due anni?
> 
> ps. la mancanza dei paletti intermedi è veramente una svolta clamorosamente positiva (sempre che abbia capito bene)


Fare -30 MLN complessivi sul triennio da 2018/2019 a 2020/2021 non mi pare una passeggiata di salute... Siceramente le ipotesi sono due: Napoli o PSG. Stretta su stipendi, acquisti di giocatori non affermati per poi rivenderli o aggiramento FPF stile PSG


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Fare -30 MLN complessivi sul triennio da 2018/2019 a 2020/2021 non mi pare una passeggiata di salute... Siceramente le ipotesi sono due: Napoli o PSG. Stretta su stipendi, acquisti di giocatori non affermati per poi rivenderli o aggiramento FPF stile PSG



Non si parla di fare un - 30 complessivo. Noi per 2anni possiamo pure fare - 300.
L'unica cosa che ci chiedono è di raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio tra 2 anni.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Dicembre 2018)

*Carlo Festa su Twitter: il Milan farà ricorso. Quello che non piace è il break even in 3 anni, dato che Elliott ha ereditato una situazione già di per se negativa.*


----------



## uolfetto (14 Dicembre 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Fare -30 MLN complessivi sul triennio da 2018/2019 a 2020/2021 non mi pare una passeggiata di salute... Siceramente le ipotesi sono due: Napoli o PSG. Stretta su stipendi, acquisti di giocatori non affermati per poi rivenderli o aggiramento FPF stile PSG



come ho scritto noi non possiamo fare -30 come roma e inter. però non abbiamo paletti intermedi. che secondo me è molto meglio. incommensurabilmente meglio oserei dire. ma aspetto conferma da casnop di aver capito bene tutto.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter: il Milan farà ricorso. Quello che non piace è il break even in 3 anni, dato che Elliott ha ereditato una situazione già di per se negativa.*



Speriamo bene...


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa su Twitter: il Milan farà ricorso. Quello che non piace è il break even in 3 anni, dato che Elliott ha ereditato una situazione già di per se negativa.*



Ottimo. Il mio sogno sarebbe la creazione di un loop infinito tra UEFA e Tas.


----------



## Giek (14 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non si parla di fare un - 30 complessivo. Noi per 2anni possiamo pure fare - 300.
> L'unica cosa che ci chiedono è di raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio tra 2 anni.



Purtroppo non è così. È una regola del FPF


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è così. È una regola del FPF



Per quel che vale Pagni dice come me.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Dicembre 2018)

*Sempre Carlo Festa su Twitter: quello che non piace sono i 30 milioni cumulativi di perdite. Elliott non considera sue le colpe delle gestioni passate, ed ecco perchè stanno parlando con i propri legali per discutere la strategia da adottare ed eventuale ricorso.*


----------



## danjr (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ma non possiamo comprare Messi e Neymar, vincere 3 Champions e poi farsi un anno di esclusione...?


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Carlo Festa su Twitter: quello che non piace sono i 30 milioni cumulativi di perdite. Elliott non considera sue le colpe delle gestioni passate, ed ecco perchè stanno parlando con i propri legali per discutere la strategia da adottare ed eventuale ricorso.*



Se la regola dei - 30 è mantenuta allora siamo finiti.


----------



## Casnop (14 Dicembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> fammi capire bene, quindi è un pareggio del bilancio triennale. però rispetto a roma e inter abbiamo un pro e due contro. il pro è che non ci sono i paletti intermedi, i contro è che qui deve essere un pareggio puro senza la possibilità di fare -30 e che è già stata stabilita una sanzione pesante (esclusione dalle coppe). poi vabbè la limitazione della rosa solo numerica (senza esclusione dei nuovi acquisti come l'inter). tutto giusto quello che ho capito? quindi per fare un esempio pratico e semplicistico, questa estate potremmo investire teoricamente anche 500 milioni di euro, comprare 8 giocatori da 60 milioni max 25enni e poi rientrare di tutto vendendoli (magari a qualcosa in più) entro due anni?
> 
> ps. la mancanza dei paletti intermedi è veramente una svolta clamorosamente positiva (sempre che abbia capito bene)


Non sbagli, uolfetto, quello che è stato disposto dal CFCB della Uefa è un Voluntary Agreement dai tratti fortemente irregolari. L'irregolarità è insita nella assenza del requisito della mancanza di previe sanzioni per il pregresso, che con questo provvedimento vengono invece comminate, e nella previsione di una sanzione per il mancato rispetto del target di questo Agreement, ovvero la squalifica dalle Coppe, che non è contemplata dal Regolamento del FPF per l'ipotesi di VA, e che si presenta già come oggettivamente sproporzionata, poiché connessa ad una violazione di cui non è accertata oggi l'entità. Semplifico, ed estremizzo: supponiamo che al 30 giugno 2021 il Milan non raggiunga il break even per un solo euro, secondo questo dispositivo ne deriverebbe comunque, ed automaticamente, la squalifica dalle Coppe, e ciò è fortemente sperequativo. Intendiamoci, l'ibrido dispositivo oggi adottato presenta tratti fortemente favorevoli al club, dalla assenza di limiti operativi intercorrenti, alla assenza di sanzioni sullo sbilancio, 126 milioni di euro, riportato nell'esercizio 2017-2018; è inoltre sciolto il vincolo del monitoraggio triennale in funzione dell'obiettivo secco, ma lascia perplessi la limitazione al triennio del periodo di vigenza del piano, anziché il quadriennio previsto nel Regolamento, e quella sanzione a valle, pesante e, si ripete, sperequativa poiché non adeguata ad un saldo di bilancio, quello al 30 giugno 2021, che non è noto, né oggi conoscibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2018)

in mezzo a tutto sto casino, secondo me, elliott si sta tirando martellate sulle palle per non aver venduto subito e guadagnato meno


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Dicembre 2018)

Siamo lo zimbello d'Europa dopo ieri ANCHE a livello societario, ci arriva una sanzione leggera e abbiamo il coraggio di fare ricorso? Ma in che mani siamo????!????


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siamo lo zimbello d'Europa dopo ieri ANCHE a livello societario, ci arriva una sanzione leggera e abbiamo il coraggio di fare ricorso? Ma in che mani siamo????!????



se fanno ricorso è per migliorare la situazione, pesante o leggera che sia. penso che 20 avvocati specializzati ne sappiano un po' più di noi


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in mezzo a tutto sto casino, secondo me, elliott si sta tirando martellate sulle palle per non aver venduto subito e guadagnato meno



Elliott non è entrato nel calcio per fare una plusvalenza. Non avrebbe alcun senso. C'è sicuramente altro dietro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Elliott non è entrato nel calcio per fare una plusvalenza. Non avrebbe alcun senso. C'è sicuramente altro dietro.



è il loro lavoro fare plusvalenze, o sbaglio?


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è il loro lavoro fare plusvalenze, o sbaglio?



Si e il calcio è il settore dove ha meno senso provarci.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan ricorrerà al TAS contro la sentenza emessa poco fa dalla Uefa.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...



Avrebbero potuto anche evitare, ci è già andata bene così. Anche se onestamente non so come raggiungeranno il pareggio di bilancio in tre anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Dicembre 2018)

La sentenza è molto dura, soprattutto perchè praticamente in due esercizi la società è costretta a raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio, partendo già da una situazione abbastanza catastrofica. Parlare di Voluntary Agreement mascherato mi pare veramente fuorviante, alla fine sei costretto in praticamente due esercizi ad aumentare i ricavi di molto. Per stesse sponsorizzazioni temo non si possano ottenere in un lasso temporale così breve, ci vuole tempo e continuità di risultati che richiedono comunque qualche anno. A meno che non si accettino sponsorizzazioni farlocche stile PSG, la vedo dura aumentare i ricavi con le sponsorizzazioni. La UEFA in sostanza ci sta dicendo: dovete smembrare la squadra, costringendo il Milan al collasso tecnico. Francamente mi sembra eccessivo. Bisogna capire evidentemente che qualcosa non va, la UEFA sta facendo la str... con noi e non possiamo sorvolare su tutto ciò. Occorre agire, in tutte le sedi, per tutelare i diritti di una società gloriosa.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan ricorrerà al TAS contro la sentenza emessa poco fa dalla Uefa.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...



Fare ricorso prima di subito. Grazie


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Dicembre 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siamo lo zimbello d'Europa dopo ieri ANCHE a livello societario, ci arriva una sanzione leggera e abbiamo il coraggio di fare ricorso? Ma in che mani siamo????!????



Ricorso che penso verrà fatto solo per perdere ulteriore tempo e garantirci un mercato di gennaio molto più sereno.
Sentenza UEFA che io trovo comunque giusta ma se non sbaglio il TAS può solo migliorarla, perciò il ricorso lo fai e male che vada ti confermano la sentenza.


----------

